# Need Help-Recipe Cream Center for Chocolate



## ontrack5 (Dec 8, 2011)

Chocolates I've make currently use a fondant style center....however I recently had a chocolate that had a very smooth, creamy center...not firm like fondant.

It's not flowing, not firm...I would say a stage above it flowing...

They call it a buttercream (with various flavors)...so I thought of starting with a buttercream icing recipe, thin it down and decrease the sugar a bit....

Any thoughts on other starting points?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What kind of shelf life are you looking for?

With I. Buttercream, maybe 2-3 mths, max. If using clarified butter, 4-5 mths

The more liquid the filling, the more troubles you will have with capping off and failing seals. You can "doctor" the fondant to melt once inside, a'la cordial cherries.

Anyone, *anyone* who calls fondant a "buttercream" should be made to go bobbing for apples in the grease trap. You hear that, marketing people?


----------



## ontrack5 (Dec 8, 2011)

4-5 weeks...?

These fillings have the consistancy of about mayo....maybe a bit softer....so I think they would seal fine.

I just need some starting direction on some type of recipe that would get me similar results.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

225 water

600 sugar

boil to 119

225 eggwhite

700 butter.

If it's too stiff, you'll have trouble leveling off the ganache so it doesn't hump up in the middle.

A butter ganache--butter, chocolate, jam/preserves or flavouring, would work well too.


----------

